# Snarf's Family-Birthday!



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yay! Exactly 6 months ago today...November 15th...Snarf joined our family! This would also make him about 2 years old! Never...EVER...would I have guessed the impact a little ball of poky, huffy quills would have on my life. Hedgehogs did not exist except at Christmas, along with chocolate-covered cherries and Bailey's. 

I had been on sick leave for two weeks when Jamie suggested I get a hedgehog. (He apparently saw my sanity taking a quick exit out the back door from the relentless boredom.) At this point, it was a Saturday , I had never even seen a picture of a hedgehog and looked at him like "WTF are you talking about? I want a dog." Knowing a dog wasn't possible, he pressed the issue a bit and made me look at some pictures. "Yeah, cute", I thought..."Big deal...would be like having a cute spider: pretty but no touchy." But my curioustiy was aroused and after some searching I ended up on HHC and it occurred to me that people own these things as PETS! :shock: And love them! :shock: 

Then the pic in the Kijiji ad convinced me. By noon Sunday, I had convinced Jamie I wanted a hedgehog today...now! And Monday night saw us driving home in the worst blizzard ever with a huffing, unhappy bundle of quills at my feet. Thoughts of "What have I done?" were plaguing me. I couldn't touch him or talk to him or breathe near him...how could he possibly be a pet? It was like trying to enjoy a pet cactus, I thought.

Since those first tenuous days, Snarf has taught me how to be a patient, loving, patient, knowledgeable and patient hedgehog 'owner'. He has brought a different kind of love into our family and has shown us the difference that love makes - even if you can't understand what the recipient is trying to tell you and have no idea what he wants. I still felt like a complete failure and was convinced he hated me: he huffed when I talked and popped when I touched him...but I persisted.

I knew he and I had turned a corner during his first vet visit two weeks later. The vet was watching him walk on the floor and he walked straight towards my foot. I moved, Snarf headed for my foot; I moved again, same thing. When I stopped moving and he got to my foot, he curled up in a ball and stayed there. The tech said "He sure knows who mama is!" I cried. 

Six months later, Snarf hasn't really changed but my perception has: huffing isn't necessarily 'bad'...popping is just saying 'Whoa! Who's dat touching me?"...and I trust that Snarf and I love each other the best way we know how.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

- That's happy crying.
Very touching. I'm so happy for you. And Snarf. And Pesto.


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

There was an audible 'awwwwww' when I got to the vet part, Snarf is adorable.
And I know I am new and don't know anyone very well, but I would never have guessed Jamie started your hedgie madness! :lol:
Congrats to you all!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, Jamie is a marshmallow in a tough-looking ******* body. :lol:

See?









You should hear him go on about me having a baby...(hedgie baby)...I don't think a third hedgie is too far off... :mrgreen:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

That's a great story, and so true how they touch our lives. Happy birthday Snarfer!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

awesome. love birthdays.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Snarf! :lol:


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

That was beautiful!

Happy family birthday


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Snarf! That was a very touching story, it is amazing how they touch our lives


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Snarf is a lucky lad! I also love his new signature picture............lions and tigers and Snarf, oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

I know I'm late but I keep re-reading the story *sniff*  Virtual hugs to the little guy


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww what a cute story! Happy belated family birthday Snarf!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks from Snarf and his humans.


----------

